Ask HN: Selenium is gone, How do you do SPA UI testing? - eshlomo
======
onion2k
What makes you think Selenium is gone?

~~~
fhoffa
Selenium IDE was deprecated last year - maybe that?

\-
[https://seleniumhq.wordpress.com/2017/08/09/firefox-55-and-s...](https://seleniumhq.wordpress.com/2017/08/09/firefox-55-and-
selenium-ide/)

"The bad news: from Firefox 55 onwards, Selenium IDE will no longer work."

Alternatives:

\- [https://www.katalon.com/resources-center/blog/selenium-
ide-a...](https://www.katalon.com/resources-center/blog/selenium-ide-
alternative-firefox-chrome/)

My own metrics, comparing attention on Stack Overflow:

\- Katalon Studio immediately started getting attention on Stack Overflow
after Selenium IDE was discontinued.

\- In Q2 2017 Robot Framework already had more pageviews on Stack Overflow
than Selenium IDE. The gap has continued to grow since the deprecation notice.

\- In any case, Protractor is the one with the most attention on Stack
Overflow between these alternatives.

\- [https://imgur.com/a/Jpe9KGl](https://imgur.com/a/Jpe9KGl)

~~~
onion2k
Selenium WebDriver (aka Selenium 2.0) and Selenium IDE are different projects.

Protractor is a test runner for Angular JS that uses Selenium WebDriver to
talk to browsers. It's very much alive, as are all the other test runner
options (Nightwatch, Cypress, etc).

